# Master Electrician Wires a new breaker, where turning it on causes the breaker above it to "trip".



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Almost impossible for me to read one long paragraph


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

NoBot said:


> Almost impossible for me to read one long paragraph


Only part you need.....


MFB_ORLANDO said:


> .....(note: I am not an electrician and have had no formal training)...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I didn't read it all either. A few remarks IBTL

Wrong forum; diychatroom.com although I thin there's more DIY contractor there than there are DIY inspectors  
The rules for multifamily dwellings are the same as commercial. TLDR but slow your roll. 
I'll bet you were not nearly as diligent vetting your contractor as you were sharpshooting his work, and I'll bet price was a factor.
If you want an inspector, hire an electrical inspector, the odds of you DIY inspecting adequately are slim.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Glad to hear of your experience but this site is for electricians.


----------

